#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  ISO Standards in plain English

## Cecile_P

Hi All,



Here is a link to a website displaying some ISO standards in plain English: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ISO Standards in plain English

----------


## abu_aisha

Thanks a lot.

----------

